# Century triple c



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

13' 2-7oz custom wrapped by Hatteras Jack. $300


----------



## HossRoss (Feb 9, 2014)

How do I view?
Casting ?


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

Casting


----------

